
Google Cloud Platform Finland, No National Connectivity - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.sami-lehtinen.net/blog/google-cloud-platform-gcp-finland-no-national-connectivity
======
AnssiH
Yeah, have noticed the same. From my home connection in Tampere, Finland
[http://www.gcping.com/](http://www.gcping.com/) shows 34ms to Frankfurt and
64ms to Finland region.

~~~
tuukkah
In Helsinki, I'm seeing (on Telia 4G) the Finland region quickest at 50ms and
the rest >60ms. Similarily on DNA cable, the Finland region is quickest at
42ms and the rest >55ms.

Perhaps they peer with (some of) the ISPs but not (yet) with other DCs?

 _" Designed for Speed - Hosting applications in the new region can improve
latencies by up to 65% for end-users in the Nordics and by up to 88% for end-
users in Eastern Europe, compared to hosting them in the previously closest
region."_
[https://cloud.google.com/about/locations/finland/](https://cloud.google.com/about/locations/finland/)

------
jasonvorhe
That cpuid is pretty shocking. Looks like they're using hardware that was
initially introduced in 2012 and isn't being sold anymore since 2015.

~~~
alex-mohr
The cpuid is virtualized and reports virtual hardware so that compatibility
and consistency across regions are maintained.

The actual hardware is likely much more recent, and GCE allows you some
control over which version is used and reported:
[https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/instances/specify-
min-...](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/instances/specify-min-cpu-
platform)

